# Помогите, пожалуйста.



## Steant (11 Авг 2010)

Друзья, помогите, пожалуйста определиться с выбором. Я скорее новичек, закончил музыкальную школу более 10 лет назад. Вот хочу приобрести инструмент для себя. Чтоб играть для души. Какой инструмент выбрать в пределах 20000 руб.
Предложили Weltmeister Stella и RoyalStandard Montana. По состоянию они одинаковые (со слов - идеальное), по характеристикам тоже.
Какой выбрать... А может быть есть за эти деньги еще варианты?
Заранее спасибо.


----------



## Steant (15 Авг 2010)

Видимо очень сложный вопрос. Никто ответить не смог... Жаль


----------



## bombastic (16 Авг 2010)

на этот вопрос невозможно ответить)
нужно прийти и поиграть, ведь даже на инструментах с фабрики есть недочеты и их исправляют. надо сесть и все досканально изучить, желательно со знающим дело человеком


----------



## Liliya (17 Авг 2010)

А вы сами поиграйте на этих инструментах и каком вам будет удобно играть тот и берите. По тому что есть инструменты на которых сложно играть да же профессионалу :dance1:


----------



## artyom85 (17 Авг 2010)

Здравствуйте! Я не совсем понял - это аккордеоны или кнопочные аккордеоны? В любом случае, неплохой вариант за такую цену, а модели аналогичные. Состояние обязательно проверяйте сами. При сравнении обратите внимание на ощущения от клавиатуры (легкость, удобность, "отскок" клавиш), тембр инструмента, все ли голоса на месте (каждую клавишу на каждом одноголосном регистре проверьте на "сжим" и "разжим" меха, все должны звучать), компрессию (чтобы мех хорошо "держал" воздух, нигде не пропускал), не "западают" ли какие клавиши, ну и, наконец, на внешний вид инструмента - какой цвет больше нравится, размер/вес, есть ли царапины. 
Цены на инструменты такого класса сильно отличаются от региона, но в Москве - около 18000-20000 тыс. Желаю удачи!


----------

